# backpan port:80 fetch failures...



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 15, 2011)

```
portmaster -d -B p5- p5- p5-
```
 (including the full names of course).  Often fail on fetching the distfile from backpan.cpan.org, port 80 somewhere. (Too often the remainder do not have the distfile yet).  Any workaround for the cpan, alter its fetch, ignore it or ???


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2011)

Please be a bit more specific, especially which modules. I've had no problems at all fetching any of the p5- ports I use.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 15, 2011)

p5-Imager, p5-Perl-Critic. (p5-Imager, though, may have a different problem before this failure, as its Makefile and distinfo have different version numbers.  Once those are edited to correctness, the timeout still occurs.)  Howsoever, every fourth or so p5- port I try to rebuild with portmaster must be halted to manually fetch so the cpan stall can be circumvented.

OTOH *those two* have just been fixed, to be fetchable,
upstream.


----------

